

Content-aware (seam carving) image resizing in less than 350 lines of Python - nickb
http://blog.eikke.com/index.php/ikke/2007/09/02/seam_carving_content_aware_image_resizin

======
inklesspen
I've been waiting for this.

~~~
pistoriusp
And now the site is down :(

